# Im Back!



## ncdodave (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey everyone! just wanted you all to know I'm back after a little more than a year hiatus! Got my smokers running again and loving life in Medford Oregon.

ncdodave


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Then let me be the first one to say WELCOME BACK Dave. Well you better get to some moking your way behind.


----------



## arnie (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome back!

Show us how they smoke in Medford Oregon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome Back Dave...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great to see you Dave. Also glad that things are good up there in OR.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave glad to see you back around


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome back!!!!!
 

Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome back, Dave!!


----------



## bassman (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to see you back, Dave.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome back Dave!


----------



## nwdave (Jan 23, 2011)

All right, the man with iron in his plans.  Looking forward to more sage advice on cooking with cast ware.  Welcome back.


----------



## sniltz (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome Back!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome back!, i spent the last 27 years in Medford prior to relocating up here in southern Washington.


----------



## ncdodave (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!

I am getting tond of pear trimmings from the LDS Church as they are pruning their orchard and have connections. They are even cutting it all down to 12" for my smokin pro and I found a source of pecan through Sportsman's Warehouse at $3.49 a bag so I dont have to order the pecan. My little bro is coming to medford with a small trailer of apple trimings and I'll be in the ca central valley next month for more almond since im out of the almond! Next is my offset smoking trailer. My gf keeps eating the smoked almonds and loves the spicy variety.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2011)

Dave, glad to see that you still amongst the living!! Are you coming to Kaysville in April (IDOS Spring Convention?)


----------



## ncdodave (Jan 26, 2011)

Dutch I dont think I can make it to Spring convention but, I will be at worlds in March. Coleen has me working with her teaching classes again and I may compete on Sunday in the Professional cook of. Nothing in stone on the cook off yet


----------



## meateater (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back, now let's see some meat!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 27, 2011)

ncdodave said:


> Dutch I dont think I can make it to Spring convention but, I will be at worlds in March. Coleen has me working with her teaching classes again and I may compete on Sunday in the Professional cook of. Nothing in stone on the cook off yet


Do you have a place to stay when you come in March?


----------



## ncdodave (Jan 27, 2011)

I may be staying with Coleen Sloan with my gf but not sure yet. I'll let ya know in a couple days


----------



## Dutch (Jan 28, 2011)

Collen is a sweetheart. My wife and I know Collen very well. Let me know- we could always put you two up (separate couches in the family room 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) Just kidding about the couches-we could put you in my sons room and he can sleep on the couch.


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 10, 2011)

Dutch,

I just received an invitation to compete in the professional division of the WCCO in the Cast Iron Chef's Challenge I'm so stoked! I can' wait fer sure now! wooo hoooo!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome back Dave..


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome back man - good to see you back here on the forums


----------



## Dutch (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats Dave-I know you'll do well!! Hope to see you there.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

Great to have you back!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 11, 2011)

Need I say more!


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 11, 2011)

TAA DAAA!


----------

